# Hills Science Diet dog food



## Enzo (Oct 9, 2008)

So what do you recommend instead?


----------



## dogfood_admin (Jun 16, 2008)

I recommend Innova EVO, Wellness, Canidae and some others. There are a lot of good dog food brands out there. If you want some more information just check out the forum at: http://dogfoodchat.com/forum


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

It depends on what kind of dog you're feeding and if it has any specific needs. Feel free to respond here, or join our forum to ask. SD is terrible food.


----------



## YVONNE_WILLIAMS (Nov 30, 2008)

1 1/2 years ago I got talked into putting my cocker spaniel on Hills D.D. diet. Within 1 week Shadow refused to eat or drink,got lethargic and was taken to the vet.Blood test revealed she had severe pancreatitis, which is caused by extremely high levels of fat,she was operated on that day.I received a call during her surgery informing me that it didnt look good. We informed the vet to end her suffering as her recovery was not likely. After much discussion we discovered it was the PORK FAT which was the 3rd. ingredient in the food. The Hills rep. would only say if there was a pre-condition no one was aware of the food would aggrivate it.Hopefully this has not happened to anyone else. I find it horrid that a vet prescribed food can do this. My 4 dogs I own now have never been on vet food and 1 is 14, they are all healthy. Would not ever recommend any dogfood with pork fat of such high levels. Thanks for listening to me vent my frustration.


----------



## ldews (Dec 8, 2008)

Science Diet dog food is not healthy food for dogs! I started my 8 month old puppies on Science Diet and in two months they started chewing non edible items in the house and in the yard. They had never done this before. One of them became very ill and got much worse within two days. I took the pup for emergency surgery for impacted gut, costing hundreds of dollars. They found two acorns, unchewed. These were from a Chinkapin oak in my yard. The acorns are small and slick. At first I thought it was a puppy thing. I started thinking that one acorn might have been an accident, but two...had to have been on purpose. A couple of days later when I was at a feed store I found Science Diet dog food on sale at half price. They were getting rid of it and selling other brands. Two reasons: One, they couldn't compete with all the veternarians who were also selling it. Two, because it was not good nutrition for dogs. They told me to look at the lable...contains mostly corn...goes right through the dogs. Long story a little shorter...my pups were eating non edible items because they were HUNGRY and lacking good nutrition!! From now on I'll be feeding Science Diet (whats left of it) to my chickens because that's good nutrition for them, NOT my dogs!


----------



## maple (Dec 14, 2008)

My vet recommended Science Diet for my Siberian Husky. My dog was suffering from severe skin allergies. Loss of fur on his buttocks and around his neck. I discussed his diet with the vet and he said his diet was fine. He recommended neutering, thyroid tests and more blood work. I posted a question on another website about my dog and listed all we had done to solve the problem and listed the food he was eating. Thanks to all who responded, they told me to switch his food to a holistic brand.(They also told me Science Diet was crap and full of fillers) Switching his food to Blue Buffalo brand, I saw a difference in his fur in a matter of weeks. He is now a healthy, happy and fully coated beautiful Siberian Husky, who has also put on the proper weight and no more smelly gas problems either.


----------



## Molly1 (Jan 26, 2009)

I've got a retriever puppy (9 months old) on Science Diet, and she does great. She eats the lamb meal and rice large breed puppy formula. She isn't constantly eating things for additional nutrition, she has a beautiful coat, and the vet says she's a very healthy dog. My only complaint is that they changed their recipe a couple months ago, and now the food smells bad. My dog loves it, though.
Maybe other dogs have had issues with Science Diet, but my dog is just fine on it, and so are my sisters' dogs. When she's done growing, I'll probably try other foods, but while she's still a puppy, I'm going to keep her on a food that I'm familiar with.


----------



## alice (Feb 23, 2009)

Stay off the junk.
Go to the Natura website Innova California Natural and others. You can do a comparison of ingredients


----------



## Dan1 (Mar 3, 2009)

I have a 6 month old golden retriever (Taffy) who has been with me since she was 8 weeks old. I did some internet research and put her on Orijen Large Breed Puppy food which I slowly introduced to the food the breeder had her on. Over the next few months her stools were a pudding consistency then became runny. Her fecal exams came back normal. She finally refused to eat the Orijen. So I put her on Blue Buffalo and she had the same loose stools. Again fecals were normal. I then tried Kirkland Puppy food which showed some initial benefit, but her stools became loose again over several weeks. My vet and a friend recommended Science Diet. I had read so many bad opinions of SD on the internet that I was reluctant to try it. I asked Taffy's trainer about it, and she said she feeds her own dogs SD and would feed them nothing else and one of her dogs is around 15 years old. So I picked up a bag of SD Large Breed Puppy Lamb and Rice. She loved it and licked her bowl clean and still does. In fact the bowl is so clean it looks like it went through the dishwasher. Her stools firmed up immediately and it's been over a month now. Her stools have remained firm, normal in appearance and not smelly. Her coat looks great and she is full of energy. You naysayers can think and say what you want about what's on the ingredients label, but I'm here to say that, based on my experience, that's what Taffy will be eating from now on. Based on my experience with the other dog foods I've mentioned, I have come to the opinion that all the internet hype about "holistic" and human grade dog food and that the negative comments about SD is nothing but nonsense and mindless ignorance.


----------



## VICTORIA_MCDOWELL (Mar 14, 2009)

We are an organic dog food manufacturer who listens daily to dog and cat owners who are being told that the food they are feeding their beloved pets are the healthest, most nutritious and best ingredients available. It only cost the top 5 companies about $260 a ton to produce the food they are selling “you.” Do you really believe they are going to spend a lot of money on prime ingredients? NO.
But what has happened is they advertise in the billions of dollars and not in billions of dollars worth of good and edible food. Yes the food is cheap, at what cost to your beloved pet? Is your pet for sale!!!


----------



## michelle_blanchard (Apr 23, 2009)

i have 2 dogs one 4 yrs old one 2 yrs old. i was feeding them the recommended dose of hills science diet adult formula for almost a yr. during this year my 4 yr old wouldnt eat the food so i had to feed him a different brand my 2 year old ate the hills diet daily and many health problems excelled like seizures and many as time went on digestive problems constant vomitting and loose frequent stools. i took him to vets which promotes the hills diet food and told me he had sensitive stomach along with not to worry about the siezures as many dogs get this and it isnt a reason to worry. i decided to take him off the hills diet and started him on benefull by purina and his siezures went away completely, normal less stool, and he keeps his food and water down now. hmmm it makes me wonder if hills is all that they claim to be because i dont have no problems with the 25 dollar purina dog food vs the 80 dollar science diet. buyers beware hills is not what they claim to be it would have killed my dog i believe if i didnt discontinue the use of their food.


----------



## Christina1 (May 5, 2009)

SD IS THE WORST DOG FOOD EVER!!!!!!!


----------



## Janet1 (May 10, 2009)

LET'S GET SERIOUS! IT'S EASY TO PUT INGREDENTS IN AND MAKE IT SOUND GOOD FOR US BUT ITS HARDER TO PUT NUTRITON INTO A FOOD. NO OTHER FOOD IS CLINICALLY PROVEN ON THE MARKET! NONE! SCIENCE DIET DOES ON EVERY SINGLE BAG BATCH TESTING AND HAD FEEDING TRIALS ON ALL NOT JUST SOME, BUT ALL OF THERE FOODS. IT IS FDA, USDA, AND AIB INSPECTED! PLEASE FOLKS, ALTHOUGH WE LOVE OUR PETS LET'S SET A STANDARD FOR THE WE BEING OF OUR PET'S, AND STEP UP THE NUTRITON. THESE NATURAL COMPANIES ARE MOSTLY FORMULATE FOODS THEREFORE NOT FEED TRIALED ON AN ANIMAL AND DO NOT HAVE SET STANDARDS OF QUALITY. IN CANADA THERE IS EVEN REGUALTORS WATCHING WHAT PET FOOD COMPANIES ARE CLAMING ON THE BAGS.


----------



## Susan2 (May 24, 2009)

We just recently lost our greyhound and the cause seems to be pointing at Science Diet dog food. Our male was on Sensitive stomach for a long time and we purchased a new bag of food. He was old and we noticed that he was acting strange but never crossed our minds that something could be wrong with his food. Then 2 1/2 weeks later he had a hoorible seizures, paralysis on one side. Needless to say he didn't stop seizing, only got worst and we had to put him down the next day..heartbroken. THe emergency clinic did all kind of bloodwork but didn't think to look at toxins until 2 days later. My other grey was on SD small bites. Both big bags of food were beside each other and not suspecting the food at this time gave her his food...2 days later.....paralsis on one side. Of course at this point, they suspected toxins. They treated her for toxins. We almost lost her and she spent 3 days at the emergency hospital. After the 3rd day, she was finally able to sit up. They went back and compared blood work then said that my male had also died of toxins...they just didn't think to look at that. I do have a case number from Science Diet but probably will never hear anything. Please ...do not feed your dog this food!!!!


----------



## Jed (Aug 12, 2009)

SD uses way too much corn in their food, this is a filler, makes the stools more firm and fills up the belly, but tends to be one of the higest allergen ingredients on the market. Also it doesn't say "organic" corn on the label so most likely it is one of the over-hybridized, genetically-modified, frankenstein-ian corn products (reads: plentiful and cheap). Your pets deserve better.


----------



## jamie3 (Aug 17, 2009)

give your dog raw lean mince beef and his normal dog food i know this doesn't seem right but my dog had kidney failure and was said to only have 2 weeks left to live and he was 8st 4pounds and then we put him on raw lean mince beef and this is one year on and he is still healthy his kidneys have recovered and he is 9st which is the heaviest he has ever been and of course raw beef is a wolf natural diet therefore it is also very healthy for a dog so i would always recomend raw or cooked lean minced beef and your normal dog food.


----------



## cindy_alarco (Aug 23, 2009)

I have had my dogs on hills prescition diet t/d for oral health because my vet told me that if I didnt put them on it that they would have to get teeth scaling done (very expensive) my one dog has been pulling the hair out of his feet, the vet said that maybe outside allergies are the reason, I dont know what to do because I only want whats best for them , My first dog who is now 7 years old was raised on pedigree and I know some people say this is a bad food she and my other two did fine on them, I also cook ground beef and rice twice a week, but was thinking of going back to pedigree but not sure what to do, my dog food cost 86 dollars a bag and does not even last a month,any suggestions,


----------



## Sean (Aug 31, 2009)

I got my Lab at 8 weeks old and started her on the Hills Science Diet for Larger Breeds Lab Meal and Rice Recipe. She is now 12 weeks old and gaining the proper amount of weight and has a excellent coat of hair. She eats it all every time she is fed, has normal stool movements, and tons of energy. She does not try and eat non-edibles and only chews on her chew toys. From talking to some breeders and vets some recomend HIlls Science Diet others do not. I believe it is all personal opinion if the dog likes it and appears to not have any problems associated with it keep feeding it. If she does not like it get another dog food there are plenty out there. We can argue about more meat in the diet but just think back in the day when the dog would get a bowl of leftovers from dinner and still lived 12-15 year how properly balance was that diet and those dogs would live long happy lives.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Dan. I have not looked at what is in this food but I'll tell you this CORN is bad for your dog. Wheat is really bad. Any thing with the name brewers in is bad and soy is bad. If it has a meat by-product that is really not meat at all. So now saying that I well look to see what is in this stuff.


----------



## steve6 (Nov 4, 2009)

Dan,

There really is no such thing as a holistic food as the word serves no purpose. 
Natural balance was recalled and it was considered a holistic food. Same as Natural choice and others. Look for a food with 1)no byproducts, 2) no separated grains 3)No bad fats or bad prservatives 4)1st ingredient should a good quality meal 5) Just because it is expensive, does not mean it is good.
Science Diet fails some of these rules which is better than 5 years ago when they failed all of them. Opinions are ***holes, everyone has them, but following these rules usually get you on the right track.


----------



## Emily1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Sean:

One comment, yes historically dogs ate table scraps 30, 40, 50 years ago but this was also before the take over of fast food and the death of home cooking. It was also before a handful of companies controlled almost the entire food industry. People use to feed their dogs table scraps but those table scraps were coming from home cooked meals with ingredients grown usually much more locally with less chemicals(in the last 30 years pesticide use has tripled, while crop loss from pests has doubled-hmmmm). I work at a vet clinic and when people ask me about table scraps I always tell them, if its lean meats and veggies and the like(stuff low in bad fats, sugar, salt, etc) its ok if your dog has some too. So comparing these table scraps of the past to today's commercial pet food, the table scraps of years gone by kick the ass of most commercial pet food ingredients today.


----------



## Rawfeederr1 (Nov 28, 2009)

Science Diet is just... ugh.
There are peanut hulls in this food, for God's sake!!!
Corn, 4D's meat, etc... 

It's outrageous how vets recommend & sell this food, only because they are paid to!!

I would *never* feed this food... far too overpriced for a bag of crap!


----------



## Paul_in_Detroit (Dec 2, 2009)

While it is true that many dogs have lived long lives on diets of foods like Pedigree or Science Diet, many more will have allergy or digestive problems with these types of dog foods than with premium foods. Pedigree is cheap, Science Diet formulas are not. If you are willing to pay around $40 a bag or more for dog food why spend the money on such cheap ingredients (with little or no nutritional value) like those found in Science Diet formulas? Personally I absolutely refuse to pay premium prices for corn,gluten of any source, dried beet pulp(by-product of the sugar industry), brewer's rice(by-product of the brewing industry), soybean mill run (by-product), peanut hulls(by-product), or by-products from any animal source. ALL of these cheap ingredients are found in Science Diet formulas and you pay through the nose for them. In MY book that is just plain stupid.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I really did not realize how bad this food is, until I read the 
■First Five Ingredients. Geez, pretty hard to get worse than this. I guess you could have some wheat in it that would make it worse. The sad thing is millions of people are fooled into thinking this is good stuff. This is what they want me to feed to my German Sheperd Puppy? It would be a really cold day in he!! before I would feed him this poison.



1.Whole Grain Corn....Everyone knows this is bad.
2.Chicken By-Product meal. Sweep up the floor and put it in his food.
3.Corn Gluten Meal...Man, 2 bad ingredients in one.
4.Liver Flavor...A Synthetic flavoring as a main ingredient.Wow
5.Dried Beet Pulp....Damn, a lousy filler, as #5, Ugh
They even threw in some Iodized Salt for flavoring, how thoughtfull of them.

Their really is NO meat in this food, if you wanna call it food.


----------



## HB (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a malti-poo who suffered from colitis after the age 1 consistently. We fed him Solid Gold, Eagle Pack, EVO, Orijen, raw food diet etc...the only food that has seemed to work is Hill's Science Diet w/d formula. I've spent a lot of money at the vet getting him hydrated after the previous foods. I agree the ingredients aren't the best but he no longer poops blood and mucus and has so much of his energy back. I do give him treats of hormone free turkey, sweet potato, and carrots, he is now 7 years old and runs laps through the house and all over the yard. He is healthy and happy....so to me it's like some humans have certain diets they follow that are better for them, and dogs the same. 
My standard parti-poodle does fine on Eagle Pack Power Formula...no need to change there.


----------



## wizard (Jan 10, 2010)

thank you so much on the info about beneful it is 1-10-10 and at midnight my sharpei pitbull mix of which i have had since he was 4 weeks old and is now 12 people years old gave me a horible shock i caught him as he was having a kidney shut down. i gave him the brown rice and raw and some slightly cooked ground beef he is now urinated and pooped and drank and is breathing and sleeping comfortable. thank you for the gift of my best friend and his feeling so much better. i will change his diet and thank God for your info.


----------



## Patti2 (Jan 24, 2010)

My vet put my miniature poodle on SD prescription i/d food after a serious pancreatitis attack. Now he haaas been itching his eyes, paws and bottom ALOT.
I'm concerned about allergies but am also worried about a recurrence of pancreatitis. Any info re: this prescription formula? I also have to add enzyme powder to his food. Don't know what food to change to that will address the possible allergy and pancreatitis issues. Any ideas??


----------



## jane_flaherty (Jan 27, 2010)

I changed vets because of the vicious cycle of skin problems, acne, antibiotics, yeast infection, probiotics, etc. That vet suggested Hill's Science Diet z/d. I got a second opinion, and the second vet started the same treatment cycle and also encouraged a diet change to Hill's z/d. I reluctantly acquiesced. Fast forward six weeks; my 65-pound, active, otherwise healthy Lab has exploded with the worst case ever of raw, slimy, itchy rashes all over her underside area and has lost 8 pounds and is terribly lethargic. I attribute this to the Hills z/d. She has slowly been starving, and yet I have been feeding her twice as much food. She has been off the SD for 4 days and is slowing recovering. I am now feeding her Canidae grain-free Salmon because I do think she may have developed a food allergy to her lamb/rice meal, but Hill's is not the way to go.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is a list of some real good foods and I highly recomend Orijen and for the money Taste of the Wild can not be beat, these are in no order

Good 

Artemis
Blue Wilderness
Go
Horizon
Evo***
Innova*
Instrinct
Orijen****
Taste of the Wild***
Wellness
Acana*
Fromm*
Merrick
Canidae
Evanders
Earthborn
Natrures Logic
Natures Variety
Solid Gold
Pinnacle
Timberwolf*
Blue Buffalo*
Halo
Natural Balance
California Natural*


----------



## Fay1 (Jan 27, 2010)

We were feeding my oldest dog science diet and he was doing fine, we thought, but once he started having ear infections constantly and was always chewing between the pads of her feet we became concerned. After countless trips to the vet an old woman in a pet store saw us buying Bitter Apple spray and asked if our dog had a chewing problem and we told her about our dogs feet and she asked what kind of food we were feeding her, and said the dog had a food allergy and showed us natural balance and said to try it for a month. It was amazing, not only did his symptoms go away but he looked like a grand champion Schnauzer. After this I became obsessed with dog nutrition and have been ever since. Last year he was diagnosed with diabetes and the vet wanted to immediately put him on SD prescription W/D. The first thing I asked her was does it have corn in it. After she had to get the bag and look at it the first ingredient in it is corn. I asked if I was going to have to make his food, because of his allergies, and her response was no keep him on the food he was on and monitor his glucose levels and he would be fine. Since we got his insulin dosage figured out he acts as if nothing is wrong and unless someone sees us give him the shot they can’t tell that he has any problems at all. 
I am a big fan of Natural Balance because of all of my dogs’ special needs. All of my dogs have food allergies and the youngest one has epilepsy and he does excellent on it as well. There are quite a few brands there that are better but if your dog has allergies especially to meat proteins this is the best I have found in 7 years worth of research. 
I cannot stand SD and I would not feed it to chickens let alone my babies. It is terrible that so many vets promote it; generally if they do they get incentives from the company. Not only is it crap food it is expensive crap food, especially the prescriptions. There are so many more foods that are out there that are exponentially better than this sorry excuse for food.
And for all of you with the foot chewing dogs if you have questions on allergies or anything else I am now a dog nutritionist and would be happy to answer any questions you have, my E-mail is [email protected]


----------



## ED_MOLLOY (Jan 31, 2010)

My Westie has real bad food allergies,put him on SD,ZD, so far so good only been a week.
Found he could not eat red meat or he started scratching right away. They tell me its a pancratic 
insufencincy a long with IBM
We also put panacare on his food,this has been going on for six months
lost a lot of hair .
Will keep in mind what you are sayig FAY, know what you mean about doc getting a cut for food and meds but need to get him setteled down for now . Think I will be changing after a short time to natural balance


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I have to retract Natural Balance off my list. They changed their product and it was for the worse thier 1st ingredient is now potato and or grain. The first ingredient should be meat and really the first two and even 3 should be meat.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is something for you Hills Science Diet feeders to think about. Read this


http://www.wellpet.org/nutrition/ethoxyquin2.htm


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I just wanted to let you now about this products history.

•In March 2007, the most lethal pet food in history was the subject of the largest recall ever. Menu Foods recalled more than 100 brands including Iams, Eukanuba, Hill’s Science Diet, Purina Mighty Dog, and many store brands including Wal-Mart’s. Thousands of pets were sickened (the FDA received more than 17,000 reports) and an estimated 20% died from acute renal failure caused by the food. Cats were more frequently and more severely affected than dogs. The toxin was initially believed to be a pesticide, the rat poison “aminopterin” in one of the ingredients. In April, scientists discovered high levels of melamine, a chemical used in plastics and fertilizers, in wheat gluten and rice protein concentrate imported from China. The melamine had been purposefully added to the ingredients to falsely boost their protein content. Subsequent tests revealed that the melamine-tainted ingredients had also been used in feed for cows, pigs, and chickens and thousands of animals were quarantined and destroyed. In early May, scientists identified the cause of the rapid onset kidney disease that had appeared in dogs and cats as a reaction caused by the combination of melamine and cyanuric acid, both unauthorized chemicals. The fallout from this recall is ongoing as of May 2007 so


----------



## tom1 (Feb 7, 2010)

i just read your article above my dog is on hills prescription diet food , does this mean it is unsafe ?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

You need to read a little closer that was 2007. But if I were you I'd find a better food and I recomend one of these and they are in no order

Artemis
Blue Wilderness
Go
Horizon**
Evo***
Innova**
Instrinct
Orijen************
Taste of the Wild**
Wellness
Acana**
Fromm
Merrick
Canidae
Evanders
Earthborn
Natrures Logic
Natures Variety
Solid Gold
Pinnacle
Timberwolf
Blue Buffalo
Halo
California Natural***


----------



## Chris4 (Feb 20, 2010)

With all these bad reviews it seems that allot vet try to push t hard, even my local vet tried to push this food on my dog.


----------



## Pat4 (Feb 20, 2010)

From what I've heard, the vets "push" Science Diet because there's more net profit in selling it. Most vets I've had experiences with in my area seem more concerned with making money than with helping animals. Anyone should know that corn as a main ingredient is not beneficial in dog food....in fact, it's not nutritious enough to be in it in any amount; it serves only as a filler.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Some companies have the funds to buy television advertising to get you the consumer hooked (Iams, Purina, Pedigree)

Some companies don't have these means and go straight to a source (the vet) because you trust them. And why shouldn't you, they're your pets doctor!(Science Diet, Eukanuba, Royal Canin)

The truth is, most vets are not versed in pet nutrition. They are taught that the food is to be balanced and nutrious. This is true for every pet food on the market. There is no bag of food that isn't balanced and nutrious.....NOW.....some foods are more beneficial, healthier, species appropriate. McDonalds is balanced and nutrious. You could eat it every day, 3 times a day......but wouldn't you look better, feel better, run a lower risk at kidney disease, pancreatitis and even cancer if you ate free run chicken and vegatables in your back yard?

Same goes for the pet food industry. When you buy Pedigree or Science Diet, think of it as buying McDonalds or Burger King for your dog. While feeding Orijen or The Honest Kitchen is the best steak house in town or cooking right out of your own kitchen with meat you caught and vegtables you picked.

Science Diet goes to a source you trust the most...your vet. That is how they sell. It is balanced and nutrious, just like every single bag of kibble on the market from every manufacturer. But, there is certainly food with better ingredients that will help your dog live a better life free of diseases and ingredients that are completely digestable.

This website, Dog Food Chat, is a great place to find out about those great food choices


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

I was just reading an article published by my new Holistic Veterinarian and he said that no matter how good the dog food is it should be supplemented with 5 supplements 1)a balanced multivitamin-mineral 2)Fish oil 3)Digestive Enzymes 4)Gluosamine-Chondroitin 5)Probiotics.Most of these can be whole foods,ie cottage cheese,yogurt,eggs keifer,some fresh meat or fish with bones,and fish oil capsules.He also said that yearly vaccinations are not needed.Puppies should be given shots and then checked yearly,most get immunities and do not need to be revaccinated.The only one that they must have is Rabies Vaccine-required by law.Holistic Veterinarians know more about nutrition and they treat the whole pet they don't think that the best things for your pet are just drugs and surgery!!


----------



## Ellen1 (Feb 22, 2010)

My dog is about 10 lbs. overweight and my Vet has her on Hill's Precription Diet hd. I have noticed her hair is not growing out in places. Has this happened to anyone else on the hd? She seems to feel fine, but if there is something better for weight loss I am open to trying what would be the best for her.


----------



## Ellen1 (Feb 22, 2010)

The vet put my dog on Hill's Prescription Diet hd to help her loose weight but she seems to be loosing hair in spots. Has anyone had this happen??


----------



## shannon6 (Mar 19, 2010)

When did Science diet change their formula. They used to have chicken first. I just check our bag of science diet because our dogs have been shedding so bad for the last four months. I was shocked to find it is ground whole grain corn. I will be switching as soon as possible. On their website they still have chicken listed as the first ingredient.


----------



## Mike6 (Mar 22, 2010)

When my wife and I decided to purchase our first dog together, me being the researching type, started looking into pet food. I was shocked. Many of the dog food companies that we have come to believe as "healthy pet food" were not at all. I started doing research on pet food ingredients, how the companies are required to list the ingredients, and what it all meant. I started looking at my friends and families pets, asking what they fed them, and then looking at the pet. I started seeing all of the side effects that some of these products cause; premature aging, loss of hair, smelly fur/breath, etc. Do you know that a lot of SD formulas contain SAWDUST? Yes, the stuff that is the result of cutting a 2x4 in half. I saw one formula of SD that reccommended 4-6 cups of food a day for a 50lbs dog. We feed our 50lbs dog 2 cups of a high quality food. 
The upshot is this. The pet food industry is a MULTI-BILLION dollar business. SD and other brands that contain corn derivatives, animal/chicken/beef by-product as their first ingredient ARE NOT HEALTHY for your pet. They are not in this for the health of your pet, they are in it for the stockholders. We feed Morris Orijen, but there are several very good pet foods out there that are less expensive. Feeding raw is great too, just a lot of work. Do your research. Use the internet, understand what the regulations are for the listing of ingredients on a bag of food, and more importantly understand what the ingredients are. People love their pets like they love their own kids, and you wouldn't feed your kids sawdust would you?

My two cents. Thanks.


----------



## Ed (Apr 4, 2010)

We've been feeding our LAB Science Diet since he was a puppy and I defy anyone to have a Frizze Bee contest with our boy !!!! Unlimited energy. Will talk back to you ( Smart boy  )And @ almost 100 lbs, looks like a Canine Arnold Swartzenigger.


----------



## Michelle10 (Apr 7, 2010)

I just want to say that NO Science Diet did NOT cause your dog to suddenly seizure, suddenly get ear infections, or make your dog die! That is the biggest load of crap that I have ever read! You people are just looking for an excuse to blame your dogs probelms on. There are a number of things that make your dog seizure, dog food has absolutely NOTHING to do with it. Allergies cause ear infections most of the time, NOT Science Diet. ANY dog that has food allergies is allergic to ALL dog food except perscription dog food. They are not just allergic to Science Diet. My dog has a oat, wheat, corn, and pork allergy. Go ahead and tell me a dog food that doesnt have these ingredients in it! She is on RX diet D/D and is doing great. I'll have you know that Science Diet is one of the only dog food companies that acually does research behind their food. Half these "natural" dog foods dont even list their calorie content.



http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/dogfoods.html

Go to this website and maybe you will change your mind about Science Diet.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't know what rock you have been living under but this is one of the worst dog foods today. Sorry but this diet could very easily kill a dog. look at the active adult formula...

1.Ground Whole Grain Corn. Rotten crap
2.Chicken By-Products. This is the crap that is on the floor to include feathers
3.Animal Fat. This is the worst type of fat you can have and then they have it as one of the biggest ingredients in the food.
4.Dried Beet Pulp. Its a filler and would be in the city dump if it wasn't for companies like SD.
5.Soybean Oil. THIS IS TERRIBLE.

That is what makes up the majority of the ACTIVE adult formula AND YES IT COULD GIVE YOUR DOG SEIZURES!!!!!!






5.Soybean Oil


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Actually that site gives the definition NOT WHAT IT IS. Now go to a real site and do some reading.
http://www.bornfreeusa.org/facts.php?more=1&p=359


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

SD is made my menu foods and take a look at this then tell me your rotten food doesn't kill

•In March 2007, the most lethal pet food in history was the subject of the largest recall ever. Menu Foods recalled more than 100 brands including Iams, Eukanuba, ****Hill’s Science Diet****, Purina Mighty Dog, and many store brands including Wal-Mart’s. Thousands of pets were sickened (the FDA received more than 17,000 reports) and an estimated 20% died from acute renal failure caused by the food. Cats were more frequently and more severely affected than dogs. The toxin was initially believed to be a pesticide, the rat poison “aminopterin” in one of the ingredients. In April, scientists discovered high levels of melamine, a chemical used in plastics and fertilizers, in wheat gluten and rice protein concentrate imported from China. The melamine had been purposefully added to the ingredients to falsely boost their protein content. Subsequent tests revealed that the melamine-tainted ingredients had also been used in feed for cows, pigs, and chickens and thousands of animals were quarantined and destroyed. In early May, scientists identified the cause of the rapid onset kidney disease that had appeared in dogs and cats as a reaction caused by the combination of melamine and cyanuric acid, both unauthorized chemicals. The fallout from this recall is ongoing as of May 2007 so please be sure to check the FDA website for the most recent updates.


----------



## Marina (Apr 17, 2010)

Jess, I think I am going to be sick. I think my dog was just put down because of this horrendous Hill's food. My Bichon (who is very allergy prone) tore an acl in March. ON March 22nd I had this looked into by a vet who suggested surgery but also suggested that my 22lb Bichon go on a diet to alleviate the pressure on his leg before doing surgery. I was sent home with a bag of Hill's prescription r/d. My Bichon had been on Solid Gold for many years up until this point. Within 3 weeks my Bichon got severely ill, vomiting continuously. He could not hold down food or water and for 6 days he suffered (4 of those spent in the animal hospital) before I had to put him down. He had an enlarged liver and a severe liver infection that was not getting any better with the hospital stay, fluids and antibiotics. From what I have read it seems likely that the aflatoxin fungus common in corn could be a potential culprit as it attacks the liver and causes death. I still have 1/2 a bag of this food left. Is there a way to test the food????I am beside myself knowing that I could have potentially killed my dog by the advise of a vet to buy their rotten overpriced food.


----------



## nicole7 (Apr 18, 2010)

look jess i dont know where you are getting your facts from but you need to get them straight. science diet VOLUNTARILY recalled their FELINE M/D can food because the cans were produced in the same factory as that shitty grocery store "food" if that's what you can call it because its loaded with crap. How many times do you hear about the grocery brand dog "food" getting recalled and dogs getting sick and dying! From my own expierience only feeding my dog (who has very severe skin allergies and at one point all his hair was falling out) science diet i have seen nothing but remarkable results. he is not able to eat anything other than the science diet because he will throw up. thats how bad his allergies are. Not to mention my previous dog who i might add lived to be 14 years old and only ate science diet. AND FAY i'll have you know that i work for a veterinarian and we DO NOT RECIEVE ANY SORT OF INCENTIVE. The only incentive we get is the satisfaction of seeing our patients do EXCEPTIONALY well after switching over to science diet. Not to mention that in the 14 years of working in the veterinary field i have never had any complaints. Jess dogs are not carnivores so why would they need so much meat listed. Science diet list their ingriedients on a dry matter basis not a wet matter basis like all the other dog "foods" Doing the food analysis on a wet matter basis is actually cheating your dog out of most of the ingriedients after it's dried out. CHECK THE AAFCO STATEMENT ON THE BAG OF "FOOD" oh haha that's right there probably isn't one  READ TIS ABOUT ORIJEN DOG FOOD!! ))

http://www.dogforums.com/5-dog-food-forum/27683-orijen-concern-please-read.html


----------



## food_expert (Apr 29, 2010)

Science Diet is CRAP. Quit feeding it to your pets, or you will have to continue taking them to the vet for this, that AND the other. Too much corn, too many by-products... WAY too much grain, even for dogs, who are SCAVENGER CARNIVORES and still need a diet high in MEAT protein and very low in carbohydrates. 

The AAFCO is as big of a joke as the FDA. They will pass ANYTHING as "good" which is why ingredients in Science Diet and most other commercial foods are made with leftover scraps not fit for human consumption, 4-d ingredients, and chemical preservatives, which cause CANCER and other diseases that dogs and cats NEVER got until they started eating overprocessed dry food. 

Please read the ingredients in your pet's food. Do research. A good place to start is http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients but there is other great information out there as well. Also check out http://healthypets.mercola.com/ where there is a wealth of information that everyone who loves their pets needs to see!


----------



## food_expert (Apr 29, 2010)

PS - there's a great article online called "The Science Diet Scam"


----------



## peksimet (May 13, 2010)

I am not sure about it.I feeded my dog with it just for one week ..But ..He didn't like it...


----------



## Sue2 (Jun 25, 2010)

It is beyond me that with the information available today, ANYONE would ever consider feeding Science Diet "food"

I agree with foodexpert above to visit Dr. Mercola's site for some good information.

Feeding your dog nutritious wholesome food without the 4 d's, corn, wheat, ground up peanut husks and all sorts of chemical preservatives, not to mention the heavy load of carbohydrates, is not that difficult. (But does require a bit of research)

A home made diet with human grade food can be made easily and inexpensively. With a wee bit of practice and organization it can be done on a few hours and last your dog an entire month.

The notion that "table scraps" is awful for your dog is nothing more than propaganda from the pet food industry. Granted..... one should not feed the dog pizza... a bit of common sense can be useful...


----------



## Robert3 (Jul 28, 2010)

Nicole, what about the fact that Science Diet contains sweetners which are even bad for humans. Would you feed this to a dog that you knew was prone to diabetes? What about the corn and other grain products? Where in the world would you get information stating that dogs are not carnivores? Dogs are 100% carnivorves and the best possible food they can recieve is raw meat. Thier digestive systems contain acids that have a Ph of 2 compared to herbivores which have a Ph of 5. Even omnivores like us do not have an acidity lower than 5. Their mouths are set up to rip aprt whole chunks of meat and thier throats are set up to swallow these whole junks. The carbs thier wild cousins recieve is through the meat they eat, not by eating grain and vegetables. If you check the internal digestive systems of wolves and dogs they are exactly the same so isn't this proof enough that they should have the same diets?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Robert, you are Oh so correct. I hate this food so don't take this the wrong way. I like brown rice and I like it way better than potatoes. Now I don't like any other grains. I guess whole white rice is OK but I really don't like any other grains.


----------



## Diane1 (Jul 30, 2010)

I do agree to on most points that dogs are very similar if not "almost" the same as wolves. You do have to take into some consideration that "dogs"have been domesticated for 100's of years now and due to breeding and in-breeding that the do have some diffrences to the cousin the wolf, a high protien diet is highly suggested by vet's mostly to pets who have bad allergies, or stomach trouble, but not always. As for Science diet, the Vet I worked for also sales the stuff, it is a "good" dog food, and I knwo my Vet isn't getting any kick backs, I not only worked along side with them for surgery but I also handled their books. That said, wolves do eat grains, corn, and vegatables, just not the way you would think. If a pask of wolves kills an antelope, deer, kangaroo or what ver type of herbivores or omnivores they would not eat around the stomach and it's content they would eat it along with the meat and bones, so they get what ever the herbivores or omnivores ate as well. It may not happen everytime there is a kill for every "dog" in the pack, but they do injest stuff other than proteins in the kill and I believe it keeps them happy and healthy. Just another look at the argument on what to feed dogs. they are not all the same due to breeding, so find what's best for your dog and let everyone do the same


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Come on, this statement made me laugh ""wolves do eat grains, corn, and vegatables"".. Tell me have you ever seen or even heard of a dog of any kind, standing in a corn field shucking corn,, LOL, what a laugh. I see dogs all the time pulling the grains off the little stalks, come on Diane, who are you trying to B.S.???? Yea, and I see dogs all the time going after vegys in the garden, LOL, not a chance in hell of that ever happening. Dogs have a terrible time digesting corn and wheat and thats why it causes so many problems in dogs.

I do have to admit I taught one of my GSD's how to pull raspberries off their vines.

Diane, I am sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but Science diet is easily one of the worst dog foods made today. It's funny, my vet sells it but he never ever tries to sell it to me. That's because he knows I know something about dog food. His tech and I get along really good because she hates the stuff and you should see her face when she sells a bag. She was selling a bag one time to a customer and when the customer wasn't looking she was making all kinds of faces about the stuff. I had a hard time not laughing, Geez it's been a long time since I have been there.


----------



## Francesca (Aug 3, 2010)

I know wikipedia seems shady, but it does provide useful information aside from just defining a term.

“A carnivore (pronounced /ˈkɑrnɪvɔər/), meaning 'meat eater' (Latin carne meaning 'flesh' and vorare meaning 'to devour'), is an organism that derives its energy and nutrient requirements from a diet consisting mainly or exclusively of animal tissue, whether through predation or scavenging.[1][2] Animals that depend solely on animal flesh for their nutrient requirements are considered obligate carnivores while those that also consume non-animal food are considered facultative carnivores.[2] Omnivores also consume both animal and non-animal food, and apart from the more general definition, there is no clearly defined ratio of plant to animal material that would distinguish a facultative carnivore from an omnivore, or an omnivore from a facultative herbivore, for that matter.[3] A carnivore that sits at the top of the foodchain is an apex predator.”
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carnivore

Dog>Diet
“Despite their descent from wolves and classification as Carnivora, dogs are variously described in scholarly and other writings as carnivores[120][121] or omnivores.[1][122][123][124] Unlike obligate carnivores, such as the cat family with its shorter small intestine, dogs can adapt to a wide-ranging diet, and are not dependent on meat-specific protein nor a very high level of protein in order to fulfill their basic dietary requirements. Dogs will healthily digest a variety of foods, including vegetables and grains, and can consume a large proportion of these in their diet.[1]”
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dog 

After visiting dogfoodanalysis.com, I think that Hill’s Science Diet isn’t the best dog food out there, which I am looking for. Grains are not great for dogs. Meat by-products, soy, animal fat (uknown animal!!!), and beet pulp are low quality ingredients. 
I’ve read about Orijen, and I think I will try that out next. I do believe that dogs will not necessarily like foods that are good for them, but of course wanting to please your pet is a natural instinct. I try to feed my dogs the same high quality food, however they easily get bored of it =/ so I usually buy 5 lb. bags, try new flavors, or add some yummy stuff to their food. 

Thank you all very much for the HELPFUL advice on dog food brands!!!


----------



## Francesca (Aug 3, 2010)

P.S.: Jess, why don't you advise your vet to promote healthier foods? =)


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

LOL, like many vets I believe they helped him through school. We had a quick conversation about what to feed. Lets say after a few minutes he moved the conversation to something he knew more about than I did, LOL. And Francesca, it's good to see that you are educating yourself,, your dogs love you more for it.


----------



## Ric (Sep 6, 2010)

I have fed my omaraniam Science Diet Small bite for the past the past three years, she loves it. She's extremely healthy. Never been to the vet for health issues. I recommend Science Diet dog Food.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

The issues are coming Ric. I have had a dog in my life for over 50 years and since I started feeding a good dog food it is like day and night. 

Ground Whole Grain Corn, Chicken By-Product Meal, Animal Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Liver Flavor, Flaxseed, Soybean Oil, Powdered Cellulose, Dried Beet Pulp, Fish Oil, Corn Gluten Meal, Dicalcium Phosphate, Dried Egg Product, Iodized Salt, DL-Methionine, 

YOU RECOMMEND THAT!!!!! You really need to read a little about dogs and dog food because that ingredient list is one of the worst I have ever seen. CORN is down right terrible for dogs and well lead to eye, ear, skin and coat issues. And here is what chicken by products is

Chicken byproducts are much less expensive and less digestible than the chicken muscle meat.The ingredients of each batch can vary drastically in ingredients (heads, feet, bones etc.) as well as quality, thus the nutritional value is also not consistent. Don't forget that byproducts consist of any parts of the animal OTHER than meat. If there is any use for any part of the animal that brings more profit than selling it as "byproduct", rest assured it will appear in such a product rather than in the "byproduct" dumpster. 

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## lex (Sep 10, 2010)

hi, i'm feeding my puppy Fromms large puppy and my vet basically told me today that it was a low quality food in comparison to science diet. Is there any truth to that? The first ingrdient is in fromms is duck where the science diet is corn. How can a food that's main ingredient is corn be better? Fromm has fruit and veggies along with vitamins and low calcium(for large breed) I thought it was a good food but my vet said it's not so should I switch?


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Lex, 

I've never used Hill's Science Diet or Fromms. And I don't base my entire opinion on ingredients alone in a feed, I think each feed deserves a chance to be proven effective or ineffective. I don't think your dog will spontaneously combust or anything if you feed it Science Diet, but If it were me I'd probably stick w/ the Fromm's brand. If your dog is healthy eating the Fromm's why are you considering changing? I think before you consider your vets' advice in canine & small mammal nutrition, you should ask about his or her creditials in that area first, because 9 out of 10 vets lack any creditials in small animal nutrition.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Lex-let me take a wild guess-your vet sells science diet in his office??? If your vet really said that- he has no idea what he is talking about....just look at the ingredients and you should be able to see for yourself that Fromm is CLEARLY the better food.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

lex, find a new vet - QUICKLY.....Yous is an idiot when it comes to dogs nutrition. Science diet is one of the worst dog foods made today, while Fromms is one of the best.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Lex, did your vet really suggest Science Diet over Fromms? I mean although my vet carries Science Diet in his office, he's never suggested use of it to me as a customer. And he's never said that Science Diet was any better than the next brand. I guess some vets are more bold about the selling the product than others.


----------



## zena (Sep 14, 2010)

Science DIEt is defintly not as good s they say it is. It is full of fillers like Wheat, Corn etc.
My daog been litterly gagging the past week after eating this stuff. He also began scratching his mouth, the vet said because of the high wheat & corn ingredients in this food he must be allergic to it. Its also been giving him smelly bad breath..and when i touch the food my hands smell so bad that i need to run it in hot water in soap for awhile! Im switching his dog food tomorrow!


----------



## Symphonic (Nov 15, 2010)

The shop I work at not only sells - but actually PROMOTES - this godawful food. We're supposed to suggest it first and foremost. And I used to, until I did a little research.

Look, I get it. A hardy dog with no hereditary inclinations toward any diseases or health problems who lives an otherwise healthy lifestyle may do fine on this food, in the same sense that there are plenty of people who look perfectly healthy who eat fast food once or twice each and every day. That does NOT mean that'll hold true for other dogs, and it certainly doesn't mean the food is "good."

Here's what bothers me most about this food: the people who feed it to their dogs are NOT trying to save money by pawning off their pets' health. THEY HAVE BEEN LIED TO, AND NOW THEY'RE PAYING GOOD MONEY FOR A RIDICULOUSLY SUB-PAR FOOD. It just kills me that some people are scrimping and saving to buy a dog food that can't possibly cost the manufacturer more than pennies on the dollar, given the horrendous quality of the ingredients.

At PetFoodDirect (random online seller), a 5-lb bag of Science Diet is $11.39 - that's $11.39 for corn, byproducts, and unmarked animal fats, all in the first five ingredients.

For $10.99, you can get a 5-lb bag of Taste of the Wild instead. The first five ingredients for that (Prairie variety) are bison, lamb meal, chicken meal, egg product, and sweet potatoes. And that's just one example. You can go much cheaper and still find a food more suitable than SD. 

ANY food you can buy commercially will be FDA/USDA approved and will fall within the broad nutritional guidelines set by the AAFCO. Trust me, it's a very, very low bar. 

If you want to find the best food for your budget, you HAVE to do a little research. Start by finding out which grain ingredients are nutritionally poor and/or have a high risk of causing allergic reactions, which ambiguous labels (such as "animal" and "meat") should pop up red flags, and which preservatives are known or suspected carcinogens. Then come back and see how many of those ingredients you can count in Science Diet's ingredient lists.


----------



## K1 (Sep 23, 2010)

I switched to Science Diet about a year ago, after being on Iams. I wasn't not happy with Iams, I really did pay all that much attention to the ingredients, because I wanted to see how it affected my dogs.
Now after a year I can see the difference. Their fur is soft, and fluffy, and their eyes which were dull, now are really shiny. I love the difference that Science Diet make in my girls; they always have a tons of energy.
I understand that ingredients are important, really I do. But I think that it really depends on the dog. Some do better on high-high quality pet foods, which others love off-bands. I'm happy with Science Diet, but it doesn't mean that you will be.
It took a long road to find the food for my Poms, just know that all dogs are picky-eaters, and like us, they want, what they want, not always what we do.


----------



## Andy5 (Oct 2, 2010)

Okay. time to clear up a bunch of misconceptions and outright lies about Science Diet. 
First, let's talk about the Advantages to Science Diet. These are all facts, and no one can dispute any of the following points:
- Science Diet manufactures their OWN food. 
- They perform stability testing on their diets to ensure it is as intended when it arrives to you. Meaning, can it be subjecting to heat,etc...
- They DO CLINICAL TESTS on their food. Only Science Diet and Purina test their food. Anyone want to argue? Look at your bags of food. Does the AAFCO statement say it was "formulated" for your pet. That means, you are testing the food on your pet. It was never tested prior to it being shipped.
- No ingredients come from Asia. None
- They do safety checks on every batch
- They continue to do research. ALL OF THE OTHER diets (except for Purina), do no testing of any sort.
- and what about the ingredients that are not on your product labels. Science diet ensure proper balances of calicum and phosphorous. Good Luck with the other brands.

Corn:
I could go on for hours:
It's not just corn in food. It is "ground" corn.
high digestibility, provides linoleic and linolenic fatty acids, plentiful source of beta-carotene, Vitamin E and lutein. 

None of the above points about Science Diet can be disputed. 
Good Luck


----------



## Sam3 (Oct 5, 2010)

Whenever I visit the Virginia Maryland Regional College of Veterinary Medicine during an open house they promote the Sience Diet brand, and I work in a store that sells the food- many people say that their vets suggest this food, especially for dogs with certain health concerns (such as digestion issues.) How can a vet endorsed food be as bad as this claims? 
I've also noticed that many people on this site have been putting down foods that do not contain a ton of meat, comparing a dogs digestive system to that of a wolf. Everything that I've ever been taught, from my pre vet classes to educational books have taught me that modern dogs are omnivores, and that the most important thing to consider when selecting a food is the nutritional values, such as protein, fats, vitamins, et c. Of course, skipping preservatives and other questionable ingredients is a good thing, too. I mean, come on, why is there artificial color in so many dog foods? Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Sam3 (Oct 5, 2010)

Also, so many people are bashing by- product use, but HELLO! Wolves eat that stuff, too! Organ tissue is very healthy, and bone contain tons of important nutients... And I keep hearing things about carcinogenic tissues in by- products... Really? Are you serious? Do you even realize what a serious offense it is to slaughter a sick animal when it is intended for human consumtion? Unless it's being shipped from another country where the FDA cannot monitor it, by products from a healthy animal are safe.


----------



## Karen5 (Oct 5, 2010)

Just like people, dogs nor cats should eat overly processed food. The more you grind up and cook raw ingredients, the more nutrients are lost. The reason that chemicals are added back into food, is to return the flavor that is lost during processing. That alone should tell you how unhealthy processed dog food is. The incidence of cancer is dogs has skyrocketed in recent years and the life span of some breeds is actually decreasing. That being said, when you work full time it is difficult to come home and prepare fresh food for your pet (let alone yourself). I recently bought a puppy that could not digest dog food at all. She became very ill and after trying multiple brands of dog food, including the vet reccommended brands at $80 a bag, I started to do research into canine nutrition. There are some great books out there. Many are written by vet schools. My vet admitted that they are given very little education regarding nutrition. When I started adding vegetables to her rice and meat, she started to improve. She now gets a variety of meat, rice, potatoes and veggies. She even loves salmon. I give her supplements and make sure that I was following the guidelines for the amounts needed for proper nutrition. I do cook her meat because of the way we process food and the danger of bacteria...this was also reccommended by the vet. She has turned into the most healthy and beautiful dog I have ever owned. With careful shopping I can keep the cost down to less than $60 per month for a dog that weighs 80+ pounds and is still growing. It is also important to make sure you are giving the correct amount of calories. I am glad that I went through the trouble of doing the research and I still keep doing more to see if there is room for improvement. Until I had this dog, I feed commercial dog food and lost every one of my dogs to cancer. It is something to think about and learn more about. If whole food is the push for the human diet, why would it be any different for pets?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Sam, you need to find a NEW GOOD good school, because, ""HELLO"" you are not getting the correct information. Dogs ARE ""ALL"" descendants of COYOTES NOT wolfs....BY-PRODUCTS ARE WHAT WOULD BE GOING INTO DUMPSTERS IF IT WASN'T FOR CRAPPY DOG FOOD COMPANIES LIKE, science diet..I would bet you have no clue what by-products really are, because DOGS,COYOTES and WOLFS would not eat it in the wild. Maybe rats, hogs and crows....


http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

THIS IS THE STUPID's STATEMENT I HAVE EVER SEEN ON THIS SITE..BECAUSE DOGS ARE CARNIVORES NOT omnivores. Hey dummy,, take a look at a dogs teeth that should give you a "LITTLE" clue...

Everything that I’ve ever been taught, from my pre vet classes to educational books have taught me that modern dogs are omnivores

YOU ARE ONE OF THE BIGGEST LIARS TO EVER COME HERE.YOU THINK I WOULD BELIEVE YOU GO TO pre vet school,,,WHAT IS THAT?????? ha, ha, ha, ha. HA,HA,HA


----------



## Sam3 (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm certified in both small animal science and ag production, so I do indeed know what I'm talking about... Also never stated that I'm in pre vet school... But I have taken pre vet classes... not arguing with some one I don't even know about my education... Dogs are the descendants of carnivores, but are omnivores today. I never made the claim that dogs are evolved from wolves, I was referring to all of the comments I've seen on this site comparing a dogs digestive system to that of a wolf... if you had actually read my comment perhaps you would have noticed this... "LITTLE" clue...

And yes, I do know what a dogs teeth look like, and I am also aware that peanut butter, apples, and bananas qualify as healthy snacks, in moderation, of course. Dogs seeking more plant material in their diet often eat horse dung... 

As for the statement that I am a liar? Again... You do not know me, so how in the world do you know this? I only commented because all of the negative comments putting down dog owners who don't want to shell out extra cash for dog food, telling them that they are bad owners who don't love their pets. There is no use being so cruel and snotty.
As for me being a liar? Goodness.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

The only problem I have w/ parts like beef products and chicken products is that the terminology is so loosely used in the pet industry, kind of the same w/ the words All natural and Premium. If the by products were clearly defined like liver, kidney, hearts, gizzards, intestines, etc.. then I'm certain I wouldn't have a problem with it. From what I've seen growning up most dogs that run in packs, tend to allow the Alpha dog first choice of a kill, and normally that dog goes for the inards so to speak like right towards the tender, more easily digestible stomach tissue and organs. Generally the lesser K9's deal w/ the hard to digest shoulder meat and stuff w/ the hair/feathers depending on the carcass. But I'm not sure how much we can trust a large pet food conglomerate when they state by products, b/c we must first and foremost understand that business is business at at the end of the day the only thing that matters in the pet food industry is the all mighty dollar


----------



## Sam3 (Oct 5, 2010)

Antonio, you are so right. 
The words "by products" force a consumer to exercise trust. You just have to be selective about each company that produces the food. Science Diet is such a well- endorsed food, I have trouble thinking that they include crap. Now something like Doggy Bag, sold at Tractor Supply, for around $12 for a 50lb bag, would definitely include stuff most people don't want for their dogs. A properly processed by product, no matter how yucky, will not be as harmful as alot of people want to think, providing that the animal it is being fed to is not allergic or has some other unusual reaction.
The most important thing about a food is how well an animal can utilize it.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's a link w/ a little fun fact about the lifestyle and diet of the North American grey wolves http://nationalzoo.si.edu/Animals/NorthAmerica/Facts/fact-graywolf.cfm. 
They are carnivores in the wild, but generally they only live to be about 6-8 years old and sometimes up to 13. But in captivity eating a diet of dry dog kibble combined w/ fresh meat, and stuff they have been reported to live as long as 17 years.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

DOGS ARE CARNIVORES AND SAM YOU ARE 1000000000% WRONG!!!!!SHOW ME ONE SINGLE BIT OF EVIDENCE DOGS ARE NOT AND I'll show you a million that they are. ONCE AGAIN I'LL SAY IT,, LOOK AT THEIR TEETH !!!!! I have no idea why anyone would think by-products are anything but crap. By products would be in the trash if it wasn't food crappy dog food like this.

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/canine-nutrition/dogs-carnivores-omnivores/


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

READ THIS

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/By-product


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

More for those who like to make up stories.

http://www.nativeamericandog.com/english/2.2history_engl.htm


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Jess, 

Man you should try some by products left over from a local butcher shop or pick up some chicken gizzards at the supermarket, Man Tony will go wild for it. With my Doberman having such a sensitive stomach, boiled gizzards and liver is about all he can easily digest when I give him meat. But AGAIN I stand behind what I'm about to say 100%. I would rather by dog food that specifically identify the meat source in the product, b/c we all understand that it's big business and chances are the by products chosen would not be chosen based on quality but more on cheap economics.


----------



## Sam3 (Oct 5, 2010)

Dear Jess, 
I just learned nothing new from this link. It stated that dogs are omnivores with a carnivore bias, something I've known for years. As it pointed out, dogs have been tried successfully on a herbavorious diet, something that an obligate carnivore (such as a kitty) is not capable of. 
Whats with the all caps all the time, weird punctuation, name calling, and obsessive need to be right instead of having a constructive conversation? What are you, 8? I'm sure this website was created to help dog owners better understand their dogs nutritional needs and discuss them in a forum type environment with other people that also care about their dogs health, so I'm unsure why you've picked this immature little vendetta against me... I'm not calling you immature because you disagree with me, I'm calling you immature because of the way that your presenting yourself. 
Prayers,
Sam


----------



## Sam3 (Oct 5, 2010)

Loved the fun fact link, Antonio.


----------



## Sam3 (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm talking about the modern dog in general, not the Native American Dog... There is mire than one breed of dog, you know, and they are all individual in their needs. I own a cocker spaniel, used to own a collie mix. 
I know exactly what a by product is, and even if i didnt, why would anyone use wikipedia to back up a case? Anyone can alter the information on there. My family butchers deer during hunting season each year, and we have have a steer slaughtered annually, so you're definitely preaching to the choir.


----------



## Sam3 (Oct 5, 2010)

more instead of mire, is what was intended... The autocorrect feature in iPods are not always the best


----------



## Sam3 (Oct 5, 2010)

A cute story about my doggy: one day while my mom was shucking corn, I noticed that my cocker spaniel was chewing on something. Upon closer inspection, I discovered that it was an ear of corn! She's was holding it upright between her front paws and gnawing away at the tender kernels! It was adorable, and it settled with her stomach quite nicely


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Actually Antonio you must have missed my post about Costco. We have a Costco business center here, that sells beef roasts for 1.69-1.89 a pound!!! NO KIDDING, the Asian restaurants buy most of them, so you have to there early to get one. I get one every so often, cut it up into bite size pieces and freeze it in snack bags. One of these bags last 2 days and I get 20-25 and 3 huge meals for me, for about 20 bucks. Tony goes ape over it. But being a SMART dog, he always spits the corn out and won't eat this crap.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Also Antonio, the local butcher shop here sells dog food (trimmings etc.) they run it through the meat grinder and freeze it. To bad Tony gets bad poo from it and can't eat it.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

$1.69 a lb??? Heck that butcher shop is basically giving the meat away LOL. Man that's steal of a deal, Tony sounds a bit like Ziggy, I've learned though that the majority of German breeds have sensitive stomachs to many things.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sam, I'm not going to dispute that story about your doggy eating a ear of corn, but I've saw many dogs, and quite a few corn fields, but I've never saw a dog in a corn field eating, unless it was chasing a vermit or something.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Come on Antonio, you can't be that gullible. Haven't you figured this poster out by now!!! My vet's tech, doesn't even like this food and they pay her salary. In fact, Tony gets some shots today, can't wait to hear what she has to say about this guy.

Costco, man, Costco(business center)..... The butcher shop would never let anything go that cheap.

But on a "real note" my first German Shepherd could/would pull raspberries off the vines. I lived up in farming country in Northwest Washington. Funny as the dickens because he was a big boy. It did not take me long to teach him that.


----------



## Sam3 (Oct 5, 2010)

She didn't get it out of the corn field, my mom had a reject pile for the half- grown ears and she had snuck it out of there. She also likes to gnaw on apple cores, and she loves bananas. The only dog treats I can get her to eat are the ones from waggin train- she likes the yam good ones, little sticks of sweet potaoe wrapped in chicken jerky. 
The collie mix I used to own was known to sneak feed corn from the horse's feed buckets.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Corn Cobs	

Many dogs have suffered and, in some cases, died after eating corn-on-the-cob, because the corn cob caused a partial or complete intestinal obstruction. Never allow your dog access to corn cobs.



http://www.missouriscenicrivers.com/baddogfoods.html


----------



## Sam3 (Oct 5, 2010)

We dont offer it as a regular treat, it's just something she got ahold of. What surprised me was how well she was getting the kernels off without tearing up the cob as well. I guess it's because she's a smaller dog, and a breed with a softer mouth. 
While there's nothing wrong with corn, the cob does need to be kept away from dogs who will ingest it. It is much too fibrous and solid to be going through such a small digestive system.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Sam-my English Springer Spaniel puppy eats some of the most ridiculous things that you can think of.Sticks,clumps of grass,leaves,rocks,when he was tiny,his own poo and the cats poo,even the clumps of pee from the litter box.I did not even know that he ate the rock till he went poo,and there it was.Thank God that he has grown out of,with the help of some training from me,these gross and dangerous eating habits....what I am saying is dogs will definately eat things that are not in their best interest.(Like anti-freeze) So just because your dog will eat something doesn't mean that it is good for them.I personally do not use any dog food that contains corn,or by-products.All of the foods I feed are grain free,with the exception of Fromm gold.I use Fromm Surf & Turf,Grain free.Merrick Before Grain grain free,TOTW grain free,and Orijen grain free.I am a big fan of rotating foods,I buy large bags of food and when their empty,I buy a different food from my list.My dogs love their meals and are thriving.I also add Eggs and some fresh meat and veggies.Fromm gold and TOTW are the same price,maybe cheaper than Science Diet,and have 100% better ingredients.


----------



## Sam3 (Oct 5, 2010)

She does well with the snacks I listed above, she has a somewhat sensitive stomach, and I've noticed that fruit and other plant based snacks are easy on her belly. The vet says that there's nothing wrong with feeding them, so it's alright by me. She doesn't get tons of apples and bananas a day, just little snacks, in moderation.
As long as the grain portion of a dogs diet is kept in moderation, I see nothing wrong with it. Grains provide a good source of fiber, important for digestion and colon health, as well as many other nutrients. 
I dont feed Science Diet, but a brand sold exclusively at Tractor Supply called 4Health. The variety I feed lists chicken and chicken meal as the first two ingredients, and even though it doesn't contain corn, wheat, or soy, it does have barley and beet pulp, ingredients I stand behind 100%. It is high in protien, so it's mixed half & half with her wet food.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Sam-4 health looks like a decent dog food,the only ingredient I did not like was Brewer's Rice.But it is 100% better than grocery store brands.Have you ever thought about rotating foods?? It helps your dog receive a complete amino acid profile if you use formulas with different meat sources.Like I do a fish formula,then a chicken-turkey formula,then Duck.Then red meat.


----------



## Sam3 (Oct 5, 2010)

That's not a bad idea. Thanks for the suggestion. She's got a 50lb bag of the formula we have now, but when it runs out I'll try getting 2 smaller sized bags with two different formulas, and hopefully she will eat it good. She's kinda picky about dry dog food; one of the reasons we like the 4Health kind so much is because she doesn't snub it.


----------



## gint (Oct 24, 2010)

The Science Diet puppy food went straight into the garbage can, it upset my dogs stomach, almost had her house broken and she started going poop in different places, it totally disrupted her routine.

Dont buy it, you will be sorry.


----------



## Heather5 (Jan 16, 2011)

I want to feed my animals the best food but I am so confused by reading so many comments. Some are good some are not good about so many different brands. I have four animals. Two dogs and two cats. I am on a limited budget too. My cats are indoors and my dogs have sensitive skin. One of my cats is 17 years old and has been eating purina friskies all his life. He's still kickin. I had another that passed at 13 years. He was eating purina friskies too. That one died of FIV, the food didn't kill him. My dogs are on Science Diet right now. I'm so confused! My husband tells me to pick and food that works for my animals and stick with it. (He sees me spending so much time reading about ALL the different foods.


----------



## meesha (Jan 18, 2011)

Heather--both you and your husband are right! Finding a food your animals will eat will always be number one but two and three should be a food NOT based on corn or soy or wheat and supply the right percentage of protein. There are a number of adequate foods for the healthy dog and not so much for an ill dog. Do not let your vet talk you into using the food they carry. They are merchants and will sell you what they have--and even vets cannot agree which food is best as they all carry differing ones. Just remember that the bigger the name of the company, the weightier their bottom line. These big companies are owned by big manufacturers of human food and as such are quite devoted to using their "leftovers" in animal food. 
Look for food that lists low Glycemic grains such as oats, barley and brown rice--operative word being brown. Foods that carry additives such as Omega's, L-Carnitine and Glucosamine are better than those without although the levels are important ie Omega's must be more than 250mg to be of any benefit. As you have stated the dogs have skin sensitivity you really should avoid grains that have been linked to allergies. Even if the data is inconclusive, erring on the side of good grains cannot be a bad thing.(and make sure your cats are not getting ANY grain based food as they are true carnivores and shouldn't be given dry food based on grain.)
If you find the food you choose doesn't quite make the cut in protein or antioxidant rich fruits and veg then you can simply add fish, broccoli, green beans, peas etc to their meals to give them a boost. 
One final note: add some ground flaxseed to the dogs meals and you will see a marked improvement in their coats and skin.
Good Luck and remember to breath. It is confusing but rather simple in the long run. Feed your animal the best you can and go on, guilt free.


----------



## Charlie2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Science Diet doesn't have enough meat


----------



## John14 (Apr 25, 2011)

We used Science Diet for the better part of ten days when our black Lab was a puppy. It was awful; we intuitively knew it was poor quality the moment we opened it, because the smell that came out of that kibble, every bag we bought of it -- was intolerable, even rancid. Smelled up the whole house, so much so we had to keep it tucked away in a remote closet in the basement. Even so, just to make sure, we bought several more bags from different sources to make sure we hadn't just gotten a bad batch; two bags came from two different veterinarians. It continued to make our dog sick. And evidently Science Diet must be making rather lucrative deals with veterinarians all over the country, as s o many of them push this dreck. Even the MSPCA in Boston, one of the best animal hospitals in the country, dole it out. Science Diet is total garbage; stay away! Stick to a high quality food, such as Orijen or Holistic Select (Eagle Pack) ...


----------



## sebikun (May 4, 2011)

man my adorable min. pin. cant even look at this food. He hates it so much that he would take it from his plate and hide it haha he loves pro plan


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

sebikun,ha ha the jokes on you!! Comparing Science diet to Pro plan is like comparing black crap to brown crap..... THEY ARE BOTH CRAP !!!!! LOL


----------



## alicia_gillett (May 11, 2011)

i have been buying hills sensitive stomach for my dog but i just found out new quarintine regulations and that u are going to make the bags smaller and charge the same. I can say now i will not buy the product anymore i will not be ripped off so please dont let this happen. I am a single mum studying full time so i want my moneys worth and i think if you follow suit to the supermarkets making things smaller and charging the same is so wrong. I can say for sure you will loose alot of customers i am looking into other companies so if u decide to do this and rip people off i will go elsewhere. thanks alicia gillett


----------



## Terri5 (May 23, 2011)

If you ask your vet what they feed their cat or dog, I can almost guarantee it, they'll tell you it's NOT Science Diet. S.D. is CRAP!


----------



## beaglesmom (May 30, 2011)

I did once ask my vet what he fed his dogs - his answer? Kirkland Lamb and Rice. That was years ago, don't know if he still feeds it. A "grading chart" I have lists Science Diet as an "F" - just a little better than some of the grocery store garbage. Most vets "push" SD because they SELL it. I figured if my vet fed his dogs Kirkland, it was probably good enough for my dogs - tho sometimes have to resort to Nutro Natural Choice since our nearest Costco is over 60 miles away. The Nutro is the best I can buy locally.


----------



## carol8 (Jul 9, 2011)

we just got a new black lab..and i was told to feed her science diet..then a friend told me not to feed her that, it was not good for her..im confused on what to feed her any suggestions..i also heard some dogs got liver failure eating science diet..i threw mine away..


----------



## pilot (Oct 9, 2011)

I recently switched to Science Diet and it has turned my dog into a pooping machine! Not even joking, she went from one bowel movement a day to 4-5!!! How is this healthy for a dog to digest food so fast?? She just always seems hungry. I wonder if she's even getting any nutrition?? It's a lot of money just for her to go through it so quick! I'm getting her away from this brand quick and I wouldn't recommend it to anyone!!


----------



## Adri (Oct 19, 2011)

This stuff is awful. My local SPCA feeds it to their dogs and foster dogs. So when I adopted my dog, I bought a small bag of it to mix in with what I was going to switch her to - Blue Buffalo. I would put her food in a bowl and mix in some Blue. She would pick out all the Blue, and by the time she was done eating, there was still a bunch of Science Diet left in the bowl, but not a single piece of Blue. 
I now feed Prey Model Raw(best thing EVER, look it up!) and she's loving it.


----------



## Barbara4 (Oct 11, 2011)

You know what should happen with Hills Science Diet? People should just STOP buying it! It has been known for a long time that it is terrible food. Let the crap rot on the shelves of all the vets that have prostituted themselves to Hills! Shame on them for using their credentials and their patient's trust in them to profit from such an unhealthy and downright dangerous product, but DOUBLE shame on pet owners who all have the internet at their disposal, and can easily take the time to research their pet's food! Vets like human doctors are notorious for being nutrition morons.


----------



## Denise_Crane (Dec 29, 2011)

I have been feeding my Labs Science Diet for 14 1/2 years. This year I lost my two oldest and not because of the food I was feeding them. I am also a breeder and start my puppies out on Science Diet puppy. They do well on it and I have been using it for 12 years. People always compliment me on what beautiful Labs I have. The owners of my puppies have never complained about gastrointestinal problems with their dogs. The Science Diet dog food goes flying off the shelf at my local pet food store. It can't be all that bad. It was one of the only pet foods not recalled when we had that big contamination scare from those companies that have their dog food produced in China. I highly recommend Science Diet to all my puppy people and credit it for the long lives of my first two Labs. This seems like a Science Diet bashing site so I am not sure if my comment will even make it into the comments section!


----------



## Debbie_Sieracki (Dec 30, 2011)

I have been buying science diet for over 7 years now. I am very disappointed in the last 5 bags I have bought. There are more crumbs and powder than dog food bites in the bags. I have 2 dogs now, the 1 year old food is absolutely perfect, but my 7 year olds food, science diet mature large breed, is just terrible. She doesn't even want to eat it because of all the powder she gets in every scoop. Not very happy about the quality, as expensive as the food is I should not be having this issue.


----------



## Pam8 (Jan 2, 2012)

My dog was perscribed Hills KD, after bladder stone surgery, and since we also have his brother from the same litter, it was sugested we start feeding him the same. I am not happy, and am in desperate serch for a low protein diet for them. HELP! In the last month of feeding this diet, the one who haad the surgery has put on at least 5+ lbs, and is always looking for MORE FOOD!!! His brother is more active, but his coat don't look as good as it did before, and seems to be loosing weight! Prior to surgery, they were on a raw food based diet, but the vet said the protein level could not be regulated, and suggested the switch, or we may end up having to have surgery again for stones! If you ahve any suggestions for alternate food, plese post!!


----------



## laura9 (Jan 29, 2012)

Have read with interest! My boy has been on james wellbeloved, seems fine on it but thought I would read reviews on science plan as thats what our vet recommends. It seems that ALL reviews for dog food are bad, so I`m wondering if I should switch back to homecooked natural foods (poultry, brown rice and carrots) that i was doing him? I offered the dried food as i heard they need it for their teeth and all their nutrients?
very confused!!!


----------



## Anne4 (Feb 8, 2012)

My vet pushes Science Diet. Read the label! I wouldn't wish this upon my worst enemies dog. After finding out what they put in dog food I make my own and add a little of the Blue Buffalo just to make sure they're getting enough protein. They love the food and so far no ill side effects. It's only been a month and am still weaning off the commercial stuff. Time will tell. Used to feed Iams until I read the full label. Have researched all the ingredients in Blue Buffalo, it seems like pretty decent food.


----------



## Sally3 (Feb 4, 2012)

Science diet is some of the worst food out there. Vets have no idea how crappy it is because they are taught that foods like Hills produces healthy pets. They are taught about food from the makers of either Purina or Hills so they can dupe the vets into selling it. I fed it once years back to a dog I had. She lost weight, lost condition and lost energy on it. Her coat was starting to dull and so were her eyes. I tossed the Science Diet out and bought some real food. Inside of two weeks I had my dog back again. Most of their vet diets read no differently than many products that do not require a vet's prescription. Don't waste your money or your pets health on these lousy products. Find a good meat based food that your dog not only likes, but will also promote proper nutrition and health. Science Diet isn't the one, period.


----------



## Bndyn (Apr 22, 2012)

It's true, Science Diet is honestly a poor excuse for canine nutrition... read the back label... the first ingredient isn't even meat. I got my dog from a shelter and I found out they were feeding all of the dogs Science Diet... it really made me want to adopt them all just to get them away from that horrible food. I immediately switched my dog over to Wellness gradually and she couldn't be happier or healthier. Anyone feeding their dog Science Diet needs to be educated on proper nutrition for their dog.


----------



## Carolyn4 (Apr 27, 2012)

All three of my chihuahuas were on Hills Science Diet WD formula, and all three of them died (at ages 9, 11, and 12) of devastating gastrointestinal disease. The progression of their illnesses were the same: they started with seizures and ultimately two of them had ruptured gall bladders and two of them also had severe pancreatitis. One of them also had a stroke. They were all on Hills Sciene Diet WD formula for weight control as recommended by their veterinarian. I contacted Hills and urged them to take this matter seriously. I pray they research this issue and perhaps they will determine that toy breed dogs cannot tolerate this food. Their veterinarian advised that two dogs with ruptured gall bladders is like lightning striking twice. Their medical bills were collectively nearly $35,000. I cannot say with certainty that this food caused their illnesses, but I urge anyone with a toy breed to steer clear of this food until Hills can do further research.


----------



## Ann6 (Sep 12, 2012)

I tried to give 1-2 stars, but it wouldn't slide down past 4 stars. My little dog lost 3 pounds before this "diet" for ph balance and gained most back in a week. Despite halving the quantity, weight loss is a real struggle. There has to be another way.


----------



## Sabrina_Morris (Nov 18, 2012)

In response to all of the concerns I do have to state that Science Diet is recommended by Vets because it is the only food that performs clinical trials on pet food. No other company has the research or the proper educational background as Hill's. Hill's knows the needs of pets because Hill's has research and testing to prove proper nutrition is what is in Science Diet. Most of the "no corn" is bad fad along with the "grain free" fad is all just a big misconception based on misinformed consumers. Protein allergy to beef and chicken is much more prevalent in pets then grain or corn less than .001% of dogs are actually allergic to corn. Marketers love when they can exploit the misinformed and place a label that will mislead and fool consumers. Hill's has stepped up to the plate and came out with an even better Hill's® Science Diet®.
Very soon, even more Hill's® Science Diet® dog foods will feature
quality protein as the first ingredient and will be made with natural
ingredients, no chicken by-product and no artificial colors or flavors.
Plus, new packaging will make it easier to find the right food for your
dog and, as always, great taste is guaranteed.

For Cats
Highest quality natural ingredients
with no artificial colors or flavors
Precisely balanced with vitamins,
minerals and amino acids
High quality meat as first ingredient
More fruits and vegetables.
Great taste, guaranteed.
We work hard to make sure all of our foods are
nutritious, easy to digest and now, even more
delicious.


Feed with confidence
We make every bag of our dog food in our own US facilities with highest quality natural ingredients from North America, Europe, Australia & New Zealand. These ingredients must meet our strict requirements for purity and nutrient content, which exceed industry standards.


----------



## Mary_Donnelly (Jan 21, 2015)

Vet has prescribed Hills C/D for my dog. She is 13 years old. Is their another dog food for her
Urinary problems?


----------



## Anna.N (Sep 6, 2017)

My dog died from being on their food his whole life. No wonder he was constanly sick.


----------



## Anna.N (Sep 6, 2017)

My toy poodle passed away today, he was on Hills science dog food his whole life. His health declined everyone he would start eating the food again. The vet recommended I just stick to their food and its all hills science.


----------

